# Stanza IPad et IOS 5



## GilouB4 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Depuis la MAJ IOS 5, Stanza ne fonctionne plus!! (
Ce bug sera-t-il corrigé ou faut-il se mettre à la recherche d'un autre lecteur d'ebooks ?

D'avance merci pour vos retours.
Gilou


----------



## mcbouille (18 Octobre 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème, quelqu'un à une idée de ce qui se passe?


----------

